# 1988 735i Fuel and temperature guage, odometer, trip meter not working



## markd2007 (Aug 20, 2007)

I posted this on the new member forum as well by mistake but can't seem to delete it. I just purchased a 1988 735i. It has not been driven very much in the past three years and has a few issues that I am trying to fix. The fuel gauge, temperature gauge, odometer, trip meter and the fuel economy indicator gauge are not working. I have replaced the fuses that are marked as "instrument cluster" under the fuse box cover. I did this twice to be on the safe side. There was a 30 amp fuse blown under the back seat which I replaced but don't know what it was for. It did not come with a manual and have order a Bentley manual from the parts store but it will take a couple of weeks to come in. There are quite a few little boxes that I am assuming are relays unde the hood and seat. Could one of these be the culprit? Any thoughts?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi 
You are looking for the "Capacitor Fix"

Book mark these pages

http://bmwe32.masscom.net/

http://www.e38.org/e32/

Somewhere in there should be a pictorial of replacing several capacitors in the instrument cluster.

Swapping clusters is a far larger pain than you would imagine.


----------



## markd2007 (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks. The first link you gave me described the problem and fix. I guess I 'll be buzy tomorrow. The second link came up unavailable. Could be my computer however. I treally appreciate your advice.
Cheers,
Mark


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Happy to be of help.

There are a lot of E32 and E31 fans out there. Some of us think that they were the last real BMW's--others tell us we are just nuts.


----------



## markd2007 (Aug 20, 2007)

Terry,
Any idea what type of store or business might sell capacitors? I have called every parts store, electical supply place in town and they had never heard of a capacitor. I even tried the BMW dealer in town and they said that they only sell the complete (rebuilt) cluster for $ 1450.00. 
Cheers,
Mark


----------



## ross1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Over at Bimmer.Info in the 5 series forum this is well covered. Someone even ordered a bunch of the caps and was selling "kits" for just a few bucks.
A little soldering is all it takes.
Don't turn the key on with your cluster disconnected. This will set the SRS indicator on and no DIYers have a fix for that other than a trip to the dealer for their diagnostic computer to reset it. Ask me how I know.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

And Radio Shack should be an option as well.


----------



## markd2007 (Aug 20, 2007)

I found the capacitors and replaced all 5. Still dead. After I got the cluster apart I found that the motherboard had been replaced in 2001. Any BMW fix site said to change the capacitors so I guess I will try and track down another cluster or motherboard. Before I do this does anyone have any other suggestions to try?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## markd2007 (Aug 20, 2007)

Problem solved. I went to a wrecker and the mechanic said right away "That cluster is not the right one." Apparently it is for a 525, they are very similar. The front looks identical but the back layout is different. I plugged in the 735 cluster and ther it was. I had half a tank of gas and I am running a little warm. We also plugged the same cluster that I had that was from a 525 and had the same results (no temp, fuel, odometer etc). Strange though on the Sean and Johan's web-site and another one that I saw for the capacitor fix the cluster they were fixing was the "wrong" one that I had that didn't work. Now to tackle the rest of the problems!
Thanks again for all your feedback.
Mark


----------



## moolieboy (Feb 25, 2007)

*735i cluster cost?*

Mark,
How much did you pay for that cluster and how laborious was it to do?
I've been buying my parts from bmrparts.com. I replaced a drivers-side heated memory mirror(used) for $57 w/ shipping last week.
The install was 10 minutes. Sweet!

Half the lights are out on my cluster.
Is it a hard DIY?

Do you have any pics of your fixes?

Best,
bret.
735i 1988


----------



## markd2007 (Aug 20, 2007)

I paid $ 250.00 (Canadian but we are finally on par with the American dollar) for the cluster. It was a very easy fix. I actually did it at the wrecker. Getting the old 535 pod out and the new pod in were a little finicky but it only took around 5 minutes at the most. You need to lock the steering to undo the bolt on the steering wheel and unlock the steering (turn the ignition to on) to remove it. I don't have pictures but got my information from the link below (I hope I do it right) but it didn't give that last tidbit. Once in the site go to "electronics" and then "cluster bulbs". I have never had any luck buying anything online and have been burned everytime so I just shop around. I have found a huge difference in prices for the same part. The bulbs are very easy to change. Good luck.
Cheers,
Mark
http://bmwe32.masscom.net/


----------



## shaune (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello Mark,

Just got my ride E32 1998 730i bout 3months ago.

well, the inst. cluster failed me just the other day & now i dun know how much fuel left or my engine temp.

so it seems the best/fastest/cheapest solution is to just replace the whole thingy?

rgds,
Shaune 
from Malaysia


----------

